# Craft Fair prep/finishing/pricing questions



## RedwoodWorkshop (Nov 24, 2016)

If there is a better place for this please let me know. 

1. For finish I use highlands sanding sealer and friction Polish a lot. is that a good finish? I'm worried about it lasting. 
2.Do yall sand with the lathe on? I feel like it might be faster just completely off.
3. Micro mesh takes a long time do yall bother?
4. do yall have a standard to do list before a craft fair? 
5 how much cash should a bring? (Large short event in a very high income area.)
6. how much product should I plan on having? some of yall have showed pictures of having 200 snowmen ND bowls ect. I guess I'm worried I might now have enough. 
7. Can i post pictures on here to ask recommended prices/should i trust that?I have a bunch of random stuff I have no idea how to price. 
8. where do yall purchase stuff from? I only use Rockler, woodturners catalog, wooden whimsical, and eBay. I also get some turning stock from bell Forrest. are those good places? 

Thank yall


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 24, 2016)

Wow that's a lot of questions, lol. where do we purchase stuff from? all kinds of places, woodcraft, rockler, psi, highland, craft supplies plus, etc. As far as wood? everywhere, but I don't usually by on ebay, prices have just gotten way out of hand. When I do buy it's usually from here, but I find or saw most of my materials.
Pricing for your work? I think it depends on the market and where the show is? Also why I will never do a flea market. You need to investigate shows before you do them to find out if they are upper end or not. Art fairs usually bring more money than craft fairs.
Sanding? lathe on.
Micro mesh? depends on the project and material.
Finish? I use many, again it depends on the material and the project. I make most of my own finishes. pen turners like CA finish too as its quick, easy, and looks great. and for the CA I think they like micro mesh.
And just an fyi going forward. Try and limit your questions to less than a paragraph at a time

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 24, 2016)

let me see how many of these I can cover. I sand on the lathe, running. Cash-$200 for change. A lot of shows they will offer change if you need more later. Get a Square, most people just carry cards. Have as much inventory as you can, better to have more than less. You'll learn from every show you do, experience will be your best teacher. As far as pricing, you can ask on here, but you're the best one to decide that. Do you want to move more product as a lower profit or sell less pieces for higher money? My advice is don't give your work away. If it is quality, people will recognize that. People who are cheap don't care about the quality of work, the beauty of the wood etc. They are just cheap and can't be pleased. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Nov 24, 2016)

I totally didn't realize people sold stuff on here! thank both of you very much. I never would have thought of a lot of that before


----------



## DKMD (Nov 24, 2016)

I don't do shows, so I can't help with those questions. 

Sanding... mostly lathe on, but sometimes lathe off 

I'm not opposed to friction polish(shellac and wax), but it's not a durable finish for stuff that gets handled(pens, stoppers, etc). For kitchen treen, any finish is going to break down over time with washing and food contact, so customers just need to know what to use.

Micromesh... nope.

Vendors... I'll use almost anybody depending on the product I'm after. Generally speaking, I avoid Woodcraft because I feel their prices are too high. For wood, I either gather it myself, buy it at a symposium, or a buy it/barter for it here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm sorry, I totally spaced on addressing the supplier question. I go to Woodcraft if the sale is really good or need something now and can't wait. Otherwise, I feel their prices are too high. For wood, this is the best place to get it IMO. If you need something specific, odds are pretty dam good somebody has it and it will be better quality and cheaper than anywhere else. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 25, 2016)

RedwoodWorkshop said:


> If there is a better place for this please let me know.



You did good!! 



RedwoodWorkshop said:


> 1. For finish I use highlands sanding sealer and friction Polish a lot. is that a good finish? I'm worried about it lasting.



I use CA, old school Boiled Linseed Oil and Beeswax finishes on a lot of calls and assorted other goodies that are likely to take a beating, assortment of salad bowl finishes, occasionally use poly. Depends upon what the project is, and how it will be used. Whether your finish is adequate would depend entirely upon what the project is and how it will be used.



RedwoodWorkshop said:


> 2.Do yall sand with the lathe on? I feel like it might be faster just completely off.



Depends upon the project, but yes most of mine are sanded on the lathe. Most of mine are assorted kits or game calls though. Then I pull it and put it on the buffing wheel to polish to glass like finish.



RedwoodWorkshop said:


> 3. Micro mesh takes a long time do yall bother?



Abra-Net or abrasive cloth up to 500 grit, 1000 and 3000 wet/dry to finish. Then go for a ride on the Beal Wheel. No micro-mesh. Get above 3000 grit you might as well be sanding with brown paper bags or newspaper in my opinion, although there are those who do so religiously.



RedwoodWorkshop said:


> 4. do yall have a standard to do list before a craft fair?



Haven't done a show yet, but it might make life simpler. That will be something you have to compile over time. Start taking notes. Download the notepad ap to your phone and make your list there, then every time you think of something you can add it to your list.



RedwoodWorkshop said:


> 5 how much cash should a bring? (Large short event in a very high income area.)



Depends a lot on how you price your items. Keep making change in mind when pricing your work. If you price an item for $5 or $6, you probably aren't going to make a lot of change when you sell it. If you price it at $7.35 you're probably going to make a lot of change. No matter what you carry, it's subject to be too much or too little change on any given day, it just happens. Very high income area, card reader would be nice, if you don't have one, find the nearest ATM so you can give directions and offer to hold the item in question for a half hour if they want it. You can get a card reader for nothing on PayPal, set it up to run transactions directly to your PayPal account.



RedwoodWorkshop said:


> 6. how much product should I plan on having? some of yall have showed pictures of having 200 snowmen ND bowls ect. I guess I'm worried I might now have enough.



That's kinda like asking us to guess what your mother-in-law weighs without a picture. Not knowing the event, not knowing the crowd, not knowing your work it's difficult to assess what may or may not be enough, especially when your next question suggests you have "a bunch of random stuff". Pack as much as you can get in the car, you don't have to set it all out. Sucks to run out of merchandise half way through the day, when you only brought half of it, and paid full price for a booth.



RedwoodWorkshop said:


> 7. Can i post pictures on here to ask recommended prices/should i trust that?I have a bunch of random stuff I have no idea how to price.



By all means, post pictures and ask questions... If you have no idea how to price your "random stuff" asking other woodworkers would be a good place to start. If you choose not to trust their recommendations you're back to square one, trying to figure out what to charge for something that you have no idea how to price. Your call!



RedwoodWorkshop said:


> 8. where do yall purchase stuff from? I only use Rockler, woodturners catalog, wooden whimsical, and eBay. I also get some turning stock from bell Forrest. are those good places?
> 
> Thank yall



All over! Most of my wood is purchased here anymore, have one or two sellers in other places that have in the past and do now offer quality products for a decent price. E-Bay has gotten really ridiculous, as have most who sell there and outside of E-Bay! Occasionally find a bargain, but not very often. Part of that is E-Bay and PayPal both wanting a larger cut, part of it is sellers getting out of hand because too many people buy mindlessly. I used to love bidding on E-Bay, still do on some items, but most things these days, if there isn't a "Buy Now" button, I pass on it.

There is a very LONG list of everyone's favorite suppliers around here somewhere, @ripjack13 will point the way soon as he gets done flexing his muscles to watch his tree wiggle. Shop around, sign up for newsletters, and wait for sale flyers in your in-box. Personally, I shop Penn State Industries (PSI), Woodcraft, Exotic Blanks, couple different suppliers for game call parts, couple different suppliers for tooling, Amazon offers a lot of wood working supplies and tools, being a Prime Member I shop there a lot as well. Wherever Google leads me beyond that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Nov 25, 2016)

Awesome thanks yall. I have a couple items in particular I don't have a clue how to price. 
First is a Redwood root jewelry container, I'm not really sure what to call it, with a maple burl lid. About 11.5 inches across 3inches wide 5 inches tall

Second is a maple burl live edge bowl. 11 inches long, 8inches wide, 4 inches deep.

Neither did I buy the wood so I don't have a clue on that. they are also my first two bowl like things so I'm not very sure about pricing besides 10 an inch.
Burl and live edge adds to that right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 25, 2016)

@barry richardson @Spinartist @DKMD @deltatango please don't anyone feel left out if I didn't include you, I got a bad case of that CRS disease and truly can't remember who all else turns such things for 'wealthy markets' - We'll call on the resident artists to help you there Morgan.

Have my own ideas, but I want to see what those in the know think.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 25, 2016)

I'm not sure how to price the lidded box... I've never sold anything like that. I'd probably be in the $50-75 range depending on how much time I had in it. If your market will bare higher prices, by all means, ask more for it.

The bowl would probably be in the $100-150 range for me, but again, local markets determine pricing. I've got a friend in Maryland who'd probably get closer to $200 for that bowl, but there' s a lot of money in the DC area.


----------



## Tony (Nov 25, 2016)

My advice is to start high. You can always come down. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Nov 25, 2016)

I DO sell my work, when it doesn't go to a charitable cause or get given,

Supplier- mostly the net(woodturners catalog & others) since I live in rural Texas-1.5 hrs to nearest woodcraft.

Sanding-- mostly on lathe-- if sandpaper too hot to hold---SLOW down.

Finishing-- I'm a utilitarian kind of turner, so I use Poly mostly (yes on lathe) to get durable finish. Shellac based stuff looks nice, doesn't last. Occasionally use lacquer on light colred woods.

Pricing always good question, but lots variables. +1 with @Tony --- don't cheapen your work. Do some advance scouting, see what others are doing. Where I go, am usually one of the higher priced vendors & I do go home lighter. Charge depends on size, inlay, time-- usually use the $10 inch across& deep, then go from there. Get Square, plastic spends easier.
Since all my wood is free-- don't have that cost.

Hope that helps.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Nov 25, 2016)

DKMD said:


> I'm not sure how to price the lidded box... I've never sold anything like that. I'd probably be in the $50-75 range depending on how much time I had in it. If your market will bare higher prices, by all means, ask more for it.
> 
> The bowl would probably be in the $100-150 range for me, but again, local markets determine pricing. I've got a friend in Maryland who'd probably get closer to $200 for that bowl, but there' s a lot of money in the DC area.




I am in St marys County south of dc like 1 hour. which is a very high income. This craft fair is also on a military base that is very high ranking base. the largest military expenditure on one command is on this base. 1.3trillion. I unfortunately don't know the show at all.
Thank yall again this insight is very very helpful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 25, 2016)

Make sure to have business cards to give out. You never know where a big commission will come from! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Nov 26, 2016)

Do yall have a slow set epoxy you recommend?

I have been doing a kit of inlay work and want to do some larger pieces that the 5 min epoxy is too fast for.


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 26, 2016)

That leaves more than a few options open...

What kind of inlays Morgan?
What brand 5 minute epoxy are you using?
Do they make a slower setting product?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 26, 2016)

There are slower setting epoxies, most are for the marine industry. West systems or system three come to mind, but I can get stuff from a local fiberglass supply shop without paying the price for the high end name brand stuff and it is just as good if not better. See if you have a fiberglass supply shop near you.


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Nov 26, 2016)

I love doing all kind of inlays. from copper to wood, extremely hard stones to some you can powder by hand.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 26, 2016)

Sounds like most everything has been covered. Pricing is very subjective for me. If I have had something a long time and I'm tired of looking at it, or tried to sell it somewhere else and it didn't sell, I will drop the price just to have it off my hands. The crowd you're trying to sell to is another factor. I have done several of the craft shows in my area, but now only do one, the others, even though large events, produced few buyers. The one I still do is an annual event in a large and rather affluent retirement community, where they don't get sticker shock at $200+ price tags... Did it a couple of weeks ago and had my best day ever, but I admit, I priced stuff to sell, since I needed to reduce my inventory... I normally give a discount for cash, 5 or 10%, I don't mess with charging tax, and round all the prices off at $5 increments. Bring maybe $60-$80 in fives and tens for change (always been plenty) I also accept personal checks, never been burned. For credit cards I use the paypal card swiper, works pretty much like any other phone reader. One note there, is if you don't use it that often, then suddenly make about 10 swipes in hour, they freeze up your ability to charge, to prevent fraud. I found out the hard way lol. Next time I will notify them prior to an event, to avoid that. But another payment method I discovered because of it, was you can have money emailed to you, if the person has it set up with their bank; got payment from a couple buyers this way and it worked like a charm. Don't know if I'm giving you sound advise or not, my goal is not to try and support (or partially support) myself, but to support my habit lol. 
Finishing is a huge topic, with lots of opinions. I will tell you that friction polish is not a durable finish, and will dull pretty quickly. I use lacquer mostly but there are many other good choices out there. I do major sanding on the lathe, up to about 150 grit, then off the lathe and power sand up to 220 or 320 before applying finish. I have never used micromesh, except for pens, it's expensive stuff I don't have a need for in bigger turnings. At least with lacquer, the technique is "finish the finish". It is not necessary to sand the wood to a super high grit, it's more important to sand and rub out and polish the finish. I think micromesh would be useful for this, but I mostly use 4/0 steel wool...
I can't remember the last time I bought wood from a retailer. I get most of my turning stock from a local dump, and WB, lumber from estate sales, auctions, salvage, etc. Hunting for cheap/free wood is half the fun for me...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Nov 26, 2016)

That was extremely helpful! thank you so much!
WB is such an amazing site !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Nov 26, 2016)

Found this in the throw out pile yesterday. didn't mean own why it was there so I figured I would make an attempt at a twig pot. I think it came out great! 
What do twig pots run for?


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 26, 2016)

I moved this here Morgan. I think this is a good spot.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ken Martin (Dec 11, 2016)

@David Hill you mentioned a pricing method above that confuses me a little. I bought a lathe earlier this year and have taken to turning pretty well (meaning people like the lines, finish, and attention to detail in my pieces). You mentioned pricing a bowl at $10.00 per inch diameter and depth. Since I'm just starting, I've been pricing at $8 per inch diameter on a face to face sale and $9 if I'm shipping. I would sell 10" bowl for $90. 

You suggest that the depth should also be considered and I'd never thought of that before. So, to be sure I'm understanding your method, I ADD those inches at the same rate? If that same bowl is 3" deep, would your bowl be priced at $130.00? (10"x $10/in. diameter Plus 3" x $10/in. depth)

Also, is that depth measured as the inside cut or how high it stands off the table?

I'd appreciate the information. It would help me a lot. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 11, 2016)

RedwoodWorkshop said:


> Found this in the throw out pile yesterday. didn't mean own why it was there so I figured I would make an attempt at a twig pot. I think it came out great!
> What do twig pots run for?
> 
> View attachment 117575
> ...



Never sold a twig pot, but I'd guess somewhere around $20.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Dec 11, 2016)

I never sole one either lol


----------

